# Runts?



## kitkat67

I have a few runts who seem to be stuck at week 5 and the rest are at weeks 8, 9, 10. They can't eat the bloodworms and I forget to feed them microworms. Should I cull them to my bigger fish or give them a little TLC? I don't think they will ever grow to be bigger and healthy. I have adult females in with the fry but they don't seem to be hunting the runtlings. Thoughts?


----------



## Witchipoo

If you're pretty sure they aren't going to be robust or thrifty I would probably cull. They have gotten eaten or something already in the wild, right?


----------



## CollegeBettas

Being the kind of person I am, I would separate all the runts into one tank separate from the others (if possible) and give them TLC. Then if they don't get bigger, at least you tried. Not every fry has to be show quality or even pet store quality. I am sure a few people on here may be interested in runts (*hint* *hint* *wink* *wink* I shouldn't really get more fish).


----------



## kitkat67

I'v had runts before. Their organs grow faster than their bodies if you try to feed them special after they've stopped growing normally and they die anyway.


----------



## kitkat67

I guess I just wanted confirmation.


----------



## CollegeBettas

Personally, I would try TLC at least a week or two just for hope's sake. It may not work, but I would rather try than accept failure. You miss all the shots you don't make. (I think that is a Michael Jordan quote?) Ultimately, though, it is your choice of course. Obviously, I am new at this and have never had fry (unless you count a Petco Baby).


----------



## kitkat67

I feel terrible that they are starving so much they are not growing. My other problem would be trying to catch all of them. I would have to break down my tank, clean out the leaf litter, possibly crashing my cycle, and hunt all the little buggers down to either, A) care for them better, or B) make them live foods.


----------



## Witchipoo

Well, you could let nature take it's course. I know it's hard to watch. Ultimately it's a decision you alone have to make. We do this to ourselves on purpose!


----------



## kitkat67

I'm sorry, I just realized this is in the wrong section.


----------



## SantaMonicaHelp

I would just cull them to bigger fish, as that's the natural way...survival of the fittest, right?


-MJ


----------



## kitkat67

They're already living in a tank with bigger fish and they're not being eaten. I guess they'll just stay there until I need the tank for something.


----------



## TheBlueBetta

Here's the physician side coming out of me. If they're unable to eat and are suffering, feed them to the larger fish without a doubt. If you're able or willing to try TLC, go for it and hope for the best. Give it a few days-week (idk how fast they grow) at least you can say you tried.


----------

